# Nhs Ivf Neath hospital ?



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi all,

Just a quick question , been put on the nhs list for ivf and told I'd be having my treatment in Neath, not eligible till feb next year so having my current private treatment at Crmw , hoping not to need the nhs but all the same I'd like to know if they are any good just incase  

Any help is grately appreciated

H xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Helen!

I think everyone's experience of the NHS varies. Mine wasn't great to be honest hence why we have decided to pay and go private with CRMW. Problems we've expereinced with the NHS:

1. First dealings with the nhs they had my correct name all letters they sent were addressed correctly to me until a few months ago they decided to change my surname - may sound petty but if they can get my name wrong after almost 2 years of having it correct what else have they got wrong?!  

2. Lost mine & DPs test results  

3. One particular staff member who is a very experienced and senior member of staff who has worked in the field for many years was very abrupt, inconsiderate and hadn't even looked at our case before we met with her, asking us questions that she should have known the answer too  

As I said above though everyone's experience of the NHS varies, unfortunately we were one of the couples whose experience wasn't great. 

I will say one thing though regarding CRMW my experience to date of them has been nothing but fabulous. From the moment we arrived at their open evening to our first consultation (which was only last week) we have been treated very well. The staff are friendly and the best in their fields and very approachable. 

I hope this helps you somewhat xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi emnige 

I would agree that what dealings we have had with the nhs have been terrible to date  (this was in singleton mind not neath) 

Never saw my consultant till the other day only ever met his registrar !! The day I was having my lap they hadnt even looked at my notes I was having to correct him constantly on my current position and the reason for the lap !! Usless , glad we are finished dealing with them !! We had two cancelled appointments one of which we took days off for and traveled 20 miles to go to only to be turned away . And when we finally had our follow up that had been cancelled aswell without bein informed !! The nice nurse said she wouldn't turn us away again and fitted us in (had to wait over a hour mind)

Glad to be leaving there care !!

Jut wanted to know if anyone had had any success in Neath hospital that's all .

I agree about Crmw , they have been great really hoping it works with them and I never have to deal with the nhs (wishful thinking I know) xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

didnt know neath were doing ivf ! thats interesting


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi kara,

I know I didn't either , but when I saw my consultant the other day to get put on the list for the nhs , he said that we would be going to a new Ivf department in Neath hospital !!! Think Lwc swansea 
have lost there funding xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

That's great as south wales need a new fertility clinic as ivf wales wouldn't cope with all the nhs treatment


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just hoping if we do need to use our nhs they are good x


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

think neath are doing it instead of lwc swansea- lwc still doing private though


----------



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

Hiya girls sorry to butt in but i am waiting for my 2nd ivf on nhs at LWC Swansea.  Have they stopped doing it there?


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi , yes they have lost there nhs funding . I read on the net tho that if you had started your treatment there u would still be able to carry on with them. Just no new cases being sent to them... Give Lwc a ring and ask. I'm sure u will be fine to have it there tho xx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

helen - i don't think they applied for the nhs funding. They have been talking about it for ages.

emma lilly- they will carry on with existing patients but i would give them a ring to remind them that you are waiting. xx

julsxx


----------



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

Hiya girls thanks for the replies.  I have rang them Kara I have an app on Friday with consultant as I have been waiiting a while for my 2nd NHS go as they seemed to have forgotten about me   .

I just pray they wont send me away friday and tell me I have cant have my second go there as I am really comfortable there and the staff really put u at easy and are lovely.  Fingers crossed.  I think i will be a bubbling wreck otherwise.


----------



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

Hiya girls thanks for the replies.  I have rang them Kara I have an app on Friday with consultant as I have been waiiting a while for my 2nd NHS go as they seemed to have forgotten about me   .

I just pray they wont send me away friday and tell me I have cant have my second go there as I am really comfortable there and the staff really put u at easy and are lovely.  Fingers crossed.  I think i will be a bubbling wreck otherwise.  

xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi emmalily ,

I'm sure you'll be fine to continue your treatment there  sure they wouldn't have u come for a appointment if they were just going to tell u that u couldn't have anymore treatment there 

Good luck !! Let us know how u get on xx


----------



## freddypop (Jul 25, 2010)

EmmaLily - my 2nd cycle was with LWC in March/April, I will also be having a FET with them, hopefully in early September.
I also have an an appt on Friday.

As I understood it they had the funding removed as I was refused my 2nd cycle in Feb due to a health group refusing to allow them to go over their quota. This was reinstated, I think as was mentioned earlier, probably only for patients already with them. New patients will probably go to Neath.

However, as far as I can tell this new facility hasn't started any cycles as yet - they are still advertising for nurses and an embryologist on NHS jobs website!! I also believe it will be Mrs Zaki heading the unit. She is based at the Princess of Wales hospital at present and is also associated with the Cardiff LWC.

F. xx


----------



## kellymarie (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi girlies..

dp&i had an ivf consultation today at neath.. The clinic is new and met my consultant miss zaki, who was lovely, she has worked at the londons women clinic in swansea& she had clearly had a good read through our history.. Also the nurse who assisted her was just as nice.. 

They also had muddled up my home address but i corrected it at reception.. 
Hoping to start in 6months  xxx


----------

